# pest control + rabbit



## aaustin15 (Apr 21, 2013)

hi!
I'm moving to a new apartment complex in less than a month and I was wondering what i should do because they spray for pests! Im worried about my bunny being exposed to the chemicals. but it is a pet friendly apartment, so would they use pet friendly chemicals? 

Thanks


----------



## whitelop (Apr 21, 2013)

They probably would use pet friendly stuff. Are they spraying IN the apartment? 

I think once the stuff dries, its much less toxic than when its wet. I would just make sure to clean all the base boards, vacuum really well in the corners and wipe everything down. Ask them what they use and see how pet safe it really is. Wipe under your sinks and stuff too, just any nook or cranny, wipe it down to get most of the chemical if you can. 

If they just spray around the outside, then it shouldn't be a problem. 

Killingsworth used to come to my moms house every month and spray and she had outside and inside cats and dogs, none of it bothered them. The guy just told her to let it dry and not to let them walk in the wet stuff. Thats my only experience with pest control like that. I spread DE around my house house, chicken coops and veggie garden several times a year but that stuff is totally animal safe, so thats the only other pest control experience I have. 
Maybe someone who lives in a sprayed apartment can help better!


----------



## Imbrium (Apr 21, 2013)

if they spray inside the apartments, ask them what company they use and then contact the pest control company and ask them for specifics about how pet-safe what they spray is (because going to the source is likely more reliable than asking the apartment complex people). also, I recommend asking for the specific chemical name(s) so you can google them and verify what you've been told by the pest control company.


----------



## Azerane (Apr 21, 2013)

I agree that wiping down all surfaces and vacuuming when you first get there, just to know you've cleaned off any possible residue. I believe stuff like that usually has a drying or time frame after which exposure is safe. But best to double check what they do use.


----------



## aaustin15 (Apr 22, 2013)

Thanks everyone!!! I will ask them and the pest control company. It's a pet friendly apartment, so I'd assume they have to be pet safe


----------

